# NORTH CAROLINA COYOTE HUNTING



## DOGKILLR (Oct 9, 2006)

JUST STARTED CALLING COYOTES AFTER LAST DEER SEASON HERE IN ROWAN COUNTY NC. HAVE CALLED IN AROUND 15 SINCE STARTED AND KILLED 9 OF THEM. HAD THE HIGH LITE OF MY CALLING THIS PAST SATURDAY. MADE A STAND ALONG A FENCELINE BORDERING A LARGE PASTURE AND CORN FIELD. CALLED IN 5 USING RED FOX DISTRESS FOLLOWED BY COYOTE PUY DISTRESS ON MY FX3. THE COYOTES HUNG UP ON THE FOX PUP ABOUT 250 YDS AWAY BUT WHEN I SWITCHED TO THE COYOTE PUP THEY ALL CAME RUNNING. KILLED 3 OF THE 5 BEFORE THEY MADE IT BACK TO THE WOODLINE. JUST WONDERING IF ANYONE ELSE OUT THERE ARE CALLING IN OR AROUND THIS PART OF NC? SEEMS LIKE THE COYOTES ARE TAKING OVER.


----------



## NCGMAN (Oct 28, 2006)

YES!!! AM JUST NORTH OF ROCKY MOUNT, N.C.. AM GOING TO GET INTO HUNTING COYOTES; SOMEONE HAS TO AROUND HERE!!! THEY ARE GETTING THICK. HAVE BEEN READING THE POST ABOUT THE CALLS AND HUNTING. I AM SHOOTING A 223, LOAD MY OWN. WHAT KIND OF CALLS DO YOU USE??? WHAT PART OF N.C. ARE YOU IN???


----------



## DOGKILLR (Oct 9, 2006)

I,M FROM AROUND MOORESVILLE, NC. CLOSE TO CHARLOTTE BUT I HUNT AROUND IREDELL, ROWAN, AND MONTGOMERY COUNTY AREAS. I USE DIFFERENT CALLS BUT HAVE HAD VERY GOOD RESULTS WITH RED FOX PUP DISTRESS FOLLOWED BY COYOTE PUP DISTRESS. CALLED IN 2 YESTERDAY USING THAT SEQUENCE. KILLED ONE, THE OTHER HIGH TAILED OUT OF THERE. ALSO CALLED IN 5 AT ONE TIME A COUPLE WEEKS AGO USING THAT SEQUENCE. KILLED 3 OF THEM (1 ADULT FEMALE AND 2 YEARLINGS). MALE CHALLENGE FOLLOWED BY COYOTE PUP DISTRESS HAS ALSO WORKED FOR ME ALONG WITH THE NORMAL RABBIT DISTRESS,ETC. JUST EXPERIMENT. IF THEY HAVEN'T BEEN CALLED AT MUCH I WOULD JUST START WITH THE DISTRESS CALLS. I USE A BUSHMASTER IN .223 AND 50G VMAX BULLETS. DOES A GOOD JOB WITHOUT MAKING LARGE HOLES. I SEE THAT YOU DON'T LIKE THE TRASH IN THE ROADS. YOU SHOULD SEE THE MESS AROUND HERE. THEY NEED TO QUIT WORRYING ABOUT SEATBELT TICKETS AND WRITE MORE LITTERING TICKETS.

LOL WITH YOUR CALLING AND KEEP ME INFORMED ON WHAT YOU KILL.


----------



## billsmax (Jan 21, 2007)

Dogkiller,
I'm on the other side of the Lake at Denver. We have lots of Coyotes on my deer club in SC and I'm planning to start hunting them. What type caller are you using and have you ever hunted any around Union,SC?

I've just order parts to build an e-caller and hope to be trying it out in February.


----------



## DOGKILLR (Oct 9, 2006)

billsmax, I use a FX5 foxpro most of the time but also use mouth calls sometimes by themselves and sometimes in conjunction with the ecall. I used to hunt chester and fairfield counties in SC.


----------



## rampageingapes (Jan 3, 2009)

Will a 16 gauge shotgun or a 12 gauge pump be ok for coyotes?


----------



## NCGMAN (Oct 28, 2006)

If you can get them close enough!!!!!


----------



## TripleA (Jan 30, 2010)

How's it goin? So I'm completly new to actually hunting coyotes in North Carolina. Ive managed to take a few just passing through while deer hunting, but have decided to take up coyote hunting before they completly take over. I have picked up an ecaller and a few mouth calls (which im still practicing with). But any tips or advice you could give that will help for hunting around here would be great.


----------



## NCGMAN (Oct 28, 2006)

where are you located triple a ?????


----------



## salaama (Feb 23, 2010)

How can I find hunting land local to my house? I want to have hunting land near my house that i can walk to and not have to drive. Is there a website a can go to to see local hunting land? Thanks.
______________________
indian matrimonial


----------

